# Need some advice on recording



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm taking up a new hobby. Recording. As of yet I'm starting fresh. My first project that I'd like to tackle is to make some back tracks for a duo I'm planning with my daughter. I may be going with the DR-880 for bass and drum tracks and I will record rhythm (electric and acoustic). 
So I need some advice on where to start. I recently picked up an older computer to move all my non recording computer usage to. Office, Internet, etc. This will leave my main computer to be dedicated for recording. Its an Intel Quad core 2.40GHz with 6 GB RAM and a 700 GB hard drive. I'll probably add another drive to it.
I've downloaded a trial version of Reaper to look at. Due to my inexperience learning curves will be huge for me but I'm willing to take the time. 
I'll be going to Long&Mcquade some time this week to have a look at hardware. 
What if any hardware should I be looking at? Do I need a multi-track recorder or should software on a computer be fine? What type of sound card should I be looking at? My computer only has one PCI-E slot that is taken by a video card so I guess that kind of limits me. I have ruled out the possibility of picking up a higher end computer if needed.
What about Studio monitors? Is it a good idea? I have a fairly decent 2 channel stereo connected to my computer with Klipsch Cornwall's that I could use but if studio monitors are better recommended I could go that way. 
Any advice for this project is welcome.
I'm gonna cap my budget for this at about $3,000. Can't go beyond that as I'm gonna need to buy a small P.A. for the duo as well.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

For my PC interface, I use one of these external boxes which connects over a USB2.0 connection. This is easier in that you dont have to worry about opening up your computer, PCI-E slots etc. Mine is made by Focusrite but there are various interfaces. Some also use the Firewire interface instead of USB.

http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-8i6

I also use Reaper as my DAW. Takes a little getting used to but its incredible what it can do when you get used to it. And even then, I'm probably using like 3% of the capabilities.





guitarman2 said:


> I'm taking up a new hobby. Recording. As of yet I'm starting fresh. My first project that I'd like to tackle is to make some back tracks for a duo I'm planning with my daughter. I may be going with the DR-880 for bass and drum tracks and I will record rhythm (electric and acoustic).
> So I need some advice on where to start. I recently picked up an older computer to move all my non recording computer usage to. Office, Internet, etc. This will leave my main computer to be dedicated for recording. Its an Intel Quad core 2.40GHz with 6 GB RAM and a 700 GB hard drive. I'll probably add another drive to it.
> I've downloaded a trial version of Reaper to look at. Due to my inexperience learning curves will be huge for me but I'm willing to take the time.
> I'll be going to Long&Mcquade some time this week to have a look at hardware.
> ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response bagpipe.
Also forgot to mention I'll need a better recording mic. Right now I have a USB Apex that cost about $100. I want to upgrade to a much better one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The SM57 is a fairly universal Mic


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The SM57 is a fairly universal Mic



Sorry meant to specify. I was looking for a condenser for voice (future use I guess). Yes for my back tracks at least for rhythm electric the sm57. But what about acoustic. Would it be better to record with a good condenser mic?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Sorry meant to specify. I was looking for a condenser for voice (future use I guess). Yes for my back tracks at least for rhythm electric the sm57. But what about acoustic. Would it be better to record with a good condenser mic?


Yes, condenser mic for acoustic guitar and vocals. You'll find tons of discussion on the web on microphones, which ones are best bang for the buck etc. You can spend an arm and a leg on microphones alone. I've used a few different ones for recording acoustic guitar, mandolin and dobro. Some of my best results have come using this cheap little Behringer condenser mic:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/B5m/


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> The answer to this could be 50 pages long, but I'll just give a couple of comments (for reference, I've been recording for about 25 years, used to co-own a commercial studio and still have a pretty excellent semi-pro home recording setup):
> 
> 
> In deciding on an interface, you'll have to figure out how many tracks you want to record AT THE SAME TIME and work back from there. I can do 24 at once in my studio, but you won't need anywhere near that. If you're recording full drums (which it sounds like you're not), you'll probably want at least 8. For a solo performer layering one thing at a time, 2 tracks is often fine. There are lots of good USB recording interfaces that are pretty cheap if you stay between 2 and 8 tracks. It starts getting a lot more expensive when you go up from there. Keep in mind, your software will allow you to layer dozens of tracks. I'm just talking about how many sources you are recording at the same time.
> ...



Thanks for the tips. The AT 4050 was exactly the mic I was looking at. For the setup I plan on having its kind of extravagant as the cost will be almost a third of my budget but I definitely wanted to start off with a good mic.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

With your budget you can do very well. There are a bunch of good USB interfaces available, I picked an AKAI EIE pro for the old school knobs on the front and the nice analogue VU meters. It has worked flawlessly for me even recording 4 tracks at once. FWIW, recording isn't the issue with your computer, it is processing. If you do a lot of post processing using plug ins your computer can bog down 9I have a machine with an i5 processor and have never had an issue, but I rarely use much more than reverb, delay, eq and maybe a few others. Autotune works fine for me even.

A Rode NT1 will handle your vocals easily, even guitar micing if you need it to. Fathead Ribbon mics are gaining popularity for vocals and guitar micing. Get the Cloudlifter with your ribbon mic because they have such low gain that noise becomes an issue with just about every interface preamp out there. (ART has the M3 ribbon mic which is the same basic thing as the fathead but without the expert tweaking that fathead does. I got one and like it a lot, works great in a mid-side application for vocals)

Reaper is great. The pdf user guide is a good read and really helps you to learn the basics in a hurry. The Cockos forum is also helpful and there are a ton of help videos for Reaper.

Recording Acoustic guitar is a challenge, I won't pretend to be able to tell you the best way, but multiple mics help.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A decent set of monitors would be high on my list too....along with setting up a listening arrangement. Nice thing about it is that you can go rent them really cheap at L&M and try different ones until you find ones you like.

If there were a nuclear war the only thing that would survive are cockroaches and SM-57's. Great mics. A nice set of neumann small condensor mics are always nice. A lot of "standard" mics out there that work well that depend mostly on personal preference. You could try the forum over at gearsluts and John Sayers web site for in depth discussion with people who do it seriously. Sometimes it just takes a bit of reading, you don't HAVE to ask a question all time, it may have been asked already.....:smile-new:

Good luck and hope you have lots of fun!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> This reminds me of another point... When evaluating monitors, the _best_ monitors are the ones that make it the easiest to create mixes that translate well to multiple playback systems, not the monitors that sound the nicest. Oftentimes, the _best_ monitors don't actually _sound_ very nice at all. The goal in a studio monitor is for them to be useful, not pleasurable.


I see some studio monitors you can get a sub for. Is it a good idea or should I stay away from a sub?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> The answer to this could be 50 pages long,


ha ... a very great read.. the why's of recording it took me a week to read through it but it gives a good explaination why thing's are done ( and how) ...ie compression etc etc etc.....
http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> ha ... a very great read.. the why's of recording it took me a week to read through it but it gives a good explaination why thing's are done ( and how) ...ie compression etc etc etc.....
> http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283



I've started reading it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My original inention was to buy the Audio Technica 4050 but I just don't think I want to commit $800 (with taxes) to a mic right now. I was looking at the Rode NT1A. Just wondering if any others might have some experience with this mic. I'll use it for vocals and acoustic.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> guitarman2 said:
> 
> 
> > I see some studio monitors you can get a sub for. Is it a good idea or should I stay away from a sub?
> ...


^ this. The Yamaha NS10 aren't the greatest monitors, not much bass response but they are still popular because if you can make your mix sound good on them they'll sound good everywhere else.

"In theory" you can make any monitor work so long as you know them intimately.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> ^ this. The Yamaha NS10 aren't the greatest monitors, not much bass response but they are still popular because if you can make your mix sound good on them they'll sound good everywhere else.
> 
> "In theory" you can make any monitor work so long as you know them intimately.


I'm pretty much decided on the Yamaha HS8 for my monitors. I'm thinking they'll be reminiscent of the NS10's. I was thinking of adding the mate sub just to have more for pleasure listening. I was trying to get the dual purpose out of the monitors so that I could just sell the Klipsch Cornwalls I have in my studio. But the more I think about it, I probably wouldn't get rid of the Cornwalls anyway. I really like the sound of them. I have some money in them with the Crites crossovers and the CT125 tweeters I'm partial to all my vintage speakers, the cornwalls, Magnat 6's(German made) and even my Dynaco A-25's.
I see a guy in Toronto has the HS8 sub for $360 so I may pick that up just to have, not for mixing.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would stay away from a speaker system with a sub too. I found that after a day of mixing your ears get really tired and your judgement and perspective can go off a bit. I found it handy to burn a CD at the end of the day of what I have mixed and listen to it in the car on the way in the next day. What a difference an alternate listening environment and rested ears can make.


----------



## bootbun (Mar 5, 2013)

I would seriously read Graham Cochrane's free download "The #1 Rule of Home Recording" before you buy anything. 

http://therecordingrevolution.com/free-tools/

The essence of his advice is however what has been stated already, it is best to limit yourself and not buy too much at once. If you don't want to sign up for his excellent newsletter PM me and I will send you a .pdf. On monitors: yes you need them, and a sub is not necessary. I don't know how many people use the Yamaha's anymore - I have KRK's and they are great. If you want to move up the food chain look at Adam (A5, A7's). I think the AT4050 is a great mic but there are many cheaper choices for a first time LDC. I have an AT4040 that I never use, my go-to is the Rode NT1a which is a terrific mic for the money, and also can be purchased in a "studio pack" including a pop shield, mic cable, and DVD. The most venerable home recording site with a colossal amount of resource info for those new to home recording is Tweakheadz, again have a read through his primer on setup before buying anything. 

http://tweakheadz.com/guide-to-home-and-project-music-studios/


----------

